# smelvis goes insane



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

well,it look's like my friend dave has finally slipped off into la la land. at least all the evidence points in that direction. as the old saying goes "the proof's in the pudding"...i never understood that myself,because there was never any pudding...where was the pudding? wait...where was i? oh yeah,dave is insane.

take a look and judge for yourself:

a box of short story's









a box of short story's...wait...i already said that
a box of maduro short story's









a collection of tubes (which i happen to know dave is crazy about)









a box of tubes,that i had to look at 3 or 4 times before i could do it without laughing









here's what they look like up close (old man? y'all do know dave is 8 years older than me right?)









and here's what's inside of them (i betcha most of you can guess what they are gonna be used for)









and last,but certainly not least,a cd of beautiful music from a beautiful lady,that i feel i should apologize to for thinking it was one of them nekkid movies









dave my friend,i don't know what to say. you're a great friend,a class act,and true compliment to the human race. you are also going on my bomb list,but not at the top. i'm gonna give you time to think about it,prepare for it,and maybe buy some pudding. people like pudding...

thanks for the fantastic bomb dave!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ROFL you guys love blowing one anothers mailboxes to pieces....love the Old Man Shuckins tubes and the Short Story Maduros look delicious!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow, I'm speechless. I'm going to go eat some pudding.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Holy crap. I thought I had seen some serious bombs but this one takes it. 

Still not sure what pudding has to do with return fire though.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice.... Sanity is over rated


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Two of the most generous men on Puff that have decided to engage each other. August is really going to be a month to remember here at Puff!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ron, that is just an amazing bomb. Holy AFSSM Shuckman!

Dave... unbelievable. Wow. 

I have to say, this month was ugly and it's only looking uglier.

Very cool guys.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

That's an amazing bomb. I felt it hit in Indiana


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Very nice. I don't know what else to say... Just wow.


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

Lmao that's friggin amazing.

Great bomb with obviously a lot of thought put into it.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

:hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail: nuff said :yo:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

*Holy Chit Man!* :thumb:


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

> Still not sure what pudding has to do with return fire though.


Old Man = No Teeth so he eats puddin?

That is a damn nice looking series of tubes. Dave was looking out for you, making the font large enough so you didn't have to go get your glasses.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

> from a beautiful lady,that i feel i should apologize to for thinking it was one of them nekkid movies


By the looks of the picture of her....you were surely hoping!!!!!

Smooth bomb,... Dave.
You're a bombing expert by the looks of it....ring bump at ya!!:rockon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great hit from a great BOTL to a great BOTL!
Enjoy!:rockon:


----------



## watchdog1977 (Aug 6, 2011)

Two words DAY-YUM


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I honestly love the friendship you two have. What a great example of why this community is awesome - two guys from across the country sharing a love of cigars, and as a result of playing off each other and egging each other on, building the rest of the community up.

Dave, that bomb is incredible. Quite honestly, seeing the level at which you two play is inspiring and humbling. Mostly humbling.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

That is awesome!! I wish I was there to see the carnage!!


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

Great stuff there!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Well if yall cant play nice with each other, at least keep posting pictures of the damage lol...

troop stogies...yay!

Above & beyond Dave! Awesome hit & well deserved!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy mother of god!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

this thread make it seem like ive been shooting nerf balls in a war zone.....pokes head out and slowly slinks away. :hail:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Um...WOW!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I think this may be the best bomb I have ever seen.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

WOW! that is the Mother Of All Bombs. Well deserved brother.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

thats just awsome...you two guys are on a different level...I can't wait to see the retaliation on smelvis.....oh and the newbs, the poor, poor newbs, god help them


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

now thats a bomb dave you are the man


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

That kinda scared me when I saw the way you two bomb each other!!! Dayum!!! Thats really a humbling sight!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm sorry to have to tell you guy's this and please try hard not to picture it 


Ron has Pudding stained underwear older than me!!! ROTFLMAO


----------



## carney (Jul 22, 2011)

Thought i felt a tremble today...thats some firepower right there.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

WoW Dave, no more words are need here Bro! Enjoy ya bounty SIR RON.


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow! Awesome strike - enjoy those babies! Look so tasty! :hungry:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I'm sorry to have to tell you guy's this and please try hard not to picture it
> 
> Ron has Pudding stained underwear older than me!!! ROTFLMAO


ound:I really don't even want to know how you know this ound:

Nice hit though, very nice....


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

That is amazing, well done! LOOOOVE the bombing tubes!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I'm sorry to have to tell you guy's this and please try hard not to picture it
> 
> Ron has Pudding stained underwear older than me!!! ROTFLMAO


This thread made me hungry for pudding until now. Thanks for ruining it for me 

Best hit I've ever seen. Joint efforts, mass bombings, I don't care! This is freakin' Nuts!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

carney said:


> Thought i felt a tremble today...thats some firepower right there.


No doubt! Its not everyday that NORAD registers a strike in the US!:usa2:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice, 2 great BOTL's trying to destroy each other LOL.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smelvis said:


> I'm sorry to have to tell you guy's this and please try hard not to picture it
> 
> *
> Ron has Pudding stained underwear older than me!!!* ROTFLMAO


*
I laugh my ass off at this comment--*

*Both of you ole farts are priceless and enjoy seeing/reading all you both do here at Puff!*


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow! very amazing bomb! Way to go Dave and congratulations Ron!


BTW you didn't see any pudding because you didn't eat your meat. I mean, come on, if you dont eat your meat, you cant have any pudding! How can you have any pudding if you dont eat your meat?!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

My hat is off to you Dave, WOW! That is one hell of a bomb, enjoy the sticks Ron you had it coming!


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Totally Awesome!!!! Why say anything, there are no words for this BOMB.....just speechless!!!!


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

Kudos Dave. That was an amazing bomb you launched. Even though we all knew that it would be awesome, the scope is still crazy. Well done.


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

So now we're just blatantly posting ISOMs??
:rofl:
:rofl:
:rofl:

That was...one hell of a nuke, Dave.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

cartey said:


> So now we're just blatantly posting ISOMs??
> :rofl:
> :rofl:
> :rofl:
> ...


If it's in a bomb here and there they said fine. but for showing purchases and such stick to the habanos, yes I did ask this question recently.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

This is beautiful.


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

wow that is amazing good job and well deserved


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

For sure well deserved and a hell of a bomb


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

In the lets count the august bombs thread this should count for more than one.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Ummm...... WOW. Nuff said


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

nothing surprises me when two Titans like Ron and Dave go at it..it's like watching Godzilla vs Mechagodzilla..or Alien vs. Predator..what I wanna know is what cigar would go well with pudding?....chocolate,of course..there is no other flavor,as far as I'm concerned

damn....now I really need to make some pudding.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

wow. dave is truly a class act.

but as with all conflicts, I think the violence will escalate. I don't think ron is the type to take this type of attack and lay still. we may now be witness to the beginning of civil war II, east v. west.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Absolutely amazing!!!!


----------

